# Never thought it would be this hard



## hiawassee1 (Jun 9, 2017)

I do love animals, but we were and are very busy people with our 2 boys, so I felt the dog wouldn't get the attention it needed. I'm not the kind of person to chain a dog up in the yard just to say we have 1.
 Well about 2.5 yrs ago they convinced me to get our first family dog.  We were able to rescue a 5 month old yellow Lab from a teenager that thought she just had to have 1 of her friends puppies, that was in April 2015.  After several months we were able to get him turned around, and he became a good dog.  Over the next year he turned into a great family member.  He adorded my kids and had to be wherever they were, fishing, swimming at the lake, and wherever we were at night in the house.  
Short Version
A couple weeks ago, got what we thought was a leg injury in his joint.  Dr put him on steroids, I am on duty at night so this morning I'm awaken by him breathing very heavy, felt something was wrong, so back to the vet.  Tucker was diagnosed with blastomycosis, a fungal infection in his lungs, no real cure, just a very expensive treatment, with very low percentage of long term success.  Out of know where, my short day made a wrong turn.  I had to put my side kick down today only after 2 years, of course he turned into my dog, but the best family dog one could ever want.  He had the greatest personality.  I already having a hard time imagining pulling in my driveway and him not sitting on the porch waiting for me, or when I stop by at night to eat with the family and he meets me at the window, and he's waiting for me in his crate at 6 in the morning.
But I never thought it would turn out to be this hard to put a dog down.  I'm hoping my wife doesn't go into depression, she is having an even harder time with it.  It's amazing how much they become involved in your lives.  Thanks for letting me vent, not sure I want to try and replace him.


----------



## ugajay (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss. They sure do become a part of the family. Sounds like you had a great one. It's amazing how much love a good dog can bring into a family.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow,,,, I also am sorry for your loss,,,, has got to be a rough thing to do,,,, we have multiple dogs, and they sure do become a part of the family,,,, I know you'll never forget him,,,, but I would definitely try to rescue another best friend,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 10, 2017)

hard to loose a good one. sorry for your loss


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss but I understand what you're going through. Had to put my English bulldog down last month and it's been eating me up inside. It's all I think about everyday. Next week will be a month and today is just as hard as the day he died.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 10, 2017)

That sucks.

My English Setter was 16 when I had him put down.

At that time, I had him a third of my life.

I know how you feel.. Believe me.
It will get better with time.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jun 10, 2017)

My condolences to you and your family for this loss.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 10, 2017)

Had to make the hard decision and follow thru on 4/29.
Almost month and a half and still raw emotionally from losing my pet beagle of 16 yrs. 
They are part of the family.
You and your wife hang in there, time heals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Yessir, that's tough. 

Time is a healer, but that's easier said than done, I know the feeling.

Sorry for your loss. 

Cherish those memories.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2017)

A good dog is harder to lose than most people are.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah it's the little things really getting to me, if you were getting ice, no matter where he was in the house the second he heard the ice maker he was on his way.  Kids getting ready for bed he would sit at the top of the stairs just watching them, waiting to see if he could come down.
I appreciate everyone's comments.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 11, 2017)

My sincere condolences to you and your family..Nothing hurts worse than losing a 4 legged friend.. I have been there many times over the years, it never gets easier to have one put down..I always go and get another Dog right away I can't seem to be without one but the new Dog will never take the place of the one who has passed...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A good dog is harder to lose than most people are.



Amen brother,,,,


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 12, 2017)

No shame in grieving that loss, brother. Anyone who loves dogs will completely understand. Those who don't, well, they just don't understand the unwavering love and loyalty that a good dog brings to a family. I've cried more over some of the dogs I've lost than I have over most people. You're among friends here, and time definitely does heal.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 12, 2017)

It is awful, and I am sorry for you all's loss.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 13, 2017)

*Never Thought*

I too have had an experience which closely mirrowed your own.  My Duke, a Yellow Lab, was seven years old and seemingly in good health.  Suddenly he began to wheeze and struggled for breath.  Took him to my local Vet and he was diagnosed as having Blastomycosis.  He advised us that this is a very dangerous disease and very costly to treat, with likelihood of success being not great.  He further advised that the best chance for survival rested with taking him to the Univ. of GA Vet. School where he can be treated as an in-patient.  We hurriedly made arrangements to take him to Athens where we left him.  It was a long, lonesome trip back to Ellijay without him

We received a call next day informing us that it was urgent that he have one eye removed, otherwise he could likely loose his sight totally.  He also recommended that Duke be divested of his manhood as a matter which could make his survival more likely.  We reluctantly agreed to both recommendations.  At this moment, as I type, Duke is sleeping at my feet (snoring as usual).

Hiawassee 1: I apologize for infringing upon your Post.  I did so thinking that others might benefit from knowing a little more about the disease which overtook your Family Friend and mine.


----------



## antharper (Jun 13, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> No shame in grieving that loss, brother. Anyone who loves dogs will completely understand. Those who don't, well, they just don't understand the unwavering love and loyalty that a good dog brings to a family. I've cried more over some of the dogs I've lost than I have over most people. You're among friends here, and time definitely does heal.



Well said , and sorry for your family's loss !


----------



## kiltman (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been thru it several times.  It's never easy.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey Vernon, how long has it been since he started treatment?  Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## GLS (Jun 23, 2017)

Other than losing a loved one, grandparent, parent, child, sibling or spouse, there is no more heartbreaking of a loss than losing a family dog.  They break your heart with their short lives.  A man observed that he wished his dogs would live a 100 years and his expensive shotguns last only 10 years and not the other way around.  Those of us who treat our dogs as more than livestock understand what you are going through.  Gil


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss.  I hope you can get past the pain to a point where the memories make you smile when you think of him.


----------



## Horns (Jul 10, 2017)

December 2 will be 4 years since I had to make that decision. I think about her daily and compare our other dogs to her. She was mine and it hurts immensely. But she is not in pain anymore. I had her for 14+ years and she was the best dog ever. Nothing is like having your own dog. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 11, 2017)

*Never Thought*



hiawassee1 said:


> Hey Vernon, how long has it been since he started treatment?  Hope all continues to go well.



Hiawassee:  My Duke began treatment approx. fours years ago and continues unto this day.  He's no longer as active as previously, otherwise his livelihood is near normal.

Sorry about being so late with the response!


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 14, 2017)

Had my lab 13 years before I had to put him down. A lot can change in that time and they are there with you through all of it. They are family and it hurts to lose them for sure.


----------



## Jennifer Gilbert (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry for your lose


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 26, 2020)

Well almost 3 yrs to the day, it looks like I’ll be putting Kimber down for the same reason as Tucker, Blastomycosis.  
I swore after putting Tucker down that I would not have another!!  Well I found Kimber and never thought it would happen a second time so short into her life.  Tucker was a great dog, but Kimber has been unbelievable, she turned 3 May 1st.  When the test results come back Friday, a decision will probably have to be made.  It will confirm what took the vision in her right eye, and now her lymph nodes in her rear right leg are so swollen she can hardly walk.  It has been a very trying 2 weeks, especially when you know your dog is painfully miserable.
Really not sure what has possibly caused this in both my dogs, but my family will not be trying with a third dog.  It’s too heart wrenching, and not fair to the animals!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 26, 2020)

Awe man, I am very sorry. My lab "Cool Hand Luke" just turned 11 and starting to show his age. Not looking forward that time but if he is suffering, it is always for the best. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 26, 2020)

https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/respiratory/c_multi_blastomycosis


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 26, 2020)

hiawassee1 said:


> Well almost 3 yrs to the day, it looks like I’ll be putting Kimber down for the same reason as Tucker, Blastomycosis.
> I swore after putting Tucker down that I would not have another!!  Well I found Kimber and never thought it would happen a second time so short into her life.  Tucker was a great dog, but Kimber has been unbelievable, she turned 3 May 1st.  When the test results come back Friday, a decision will probably have to be made.  It will confirm what took the vision in her right eye, and now her lymph nodes in her rear right leg are so swollen she can hardly walk.  It has been a very trying 2 weeks, especially when you know your dog is painfully miserable.
> Really not sure what has possibly caused this in both my dogs, but my family will not be trying with a third dog.  It’s too heart wrenching, and not fair to the animals!!


Very sorry to hear that. Never easy.


----------



## jbogg (May 26, 2020)

That is awful.  I hate that you all are having to go through that again.  After over 16 years we had to put ours down earlier this month.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 28, 2020)

Sorry for the losses y’all are experiencing.
One of the toughest days of my life , losing a big part of my family. Just do what’s right cause they deserve your best. Honor their life, their memories. If you find it in yourself, please extend that care and love to another pet. I was hesitant, but every time this little devil dog Yorkie comes running, I’m glad I gave in.


----------



## twtabb (May 28, 2020)

Had to put mine down last month. She was old and barely getting around but still enjoyed the attention. Had been talking about when to do it because she seemed to be getting miserable. Her last night she messed on herself and that was our sign. Got her all cleaned up, said our goodbyes and thanked her for being a good dog.
Vet would not let me go in because of this virus and he wouldn’t do it in my truck. I think she knew and was ready.


----------



## specialk (May 28, 2020)

Put our little chihuahua down memorial day...13y.o ....we have other dogs and will no doubt rescue more.....its who we are and what we do.....it hard but rewarding......

"Every dog should have a home, and every home should have a dog"


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 2, 2020)

The test results came back positive on Friday for Blasto.  She started to decline rather quickly, the decision was made to put her down yesterday afternoon.  Not going to well with family, but we will work thru it.
  She absolutely adored the boys, and if it had wheels she wanted to be on it with them.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 2, 2020)

hiawassee1 said:


> I do love animals, but we were and are very busy people with our 2 boys, so I felt the dog wouldn't get the attention it needed. I'm not the kind of person to chain a dog up in the yard just to say we have 1.
> Well about 2.5 yrs ago they convinced me to get our first family dog.  We were able to rescue a 5 month old yellow Lab from a teenager that thought she just had to have 1 of her friends puppies, that was in April 2015.  After several months we were able to get him turned around, and he became a good dog.  Over the next year he turned into a great family member.  He adorded my kids and had to be wherever they were, fishing, swimming at the lake, and wherever we were at night in the house.
> Short Version
> A couple weeks ago, got what we thought was a leg injury in his joint.  Dr put him on steroids, I am on duty at night so this morning I'm awaken by him breathing very heavy, felt something was wrong, so back to the vet.  Tucker was diagnosed with blastomycosis, a fungal infection in his lungs, no real cure, just a very expensive treatment, with very low percentage of long term success.  Out of know where, my short day made a wrong turn.  I had to put my side kick down today only after 2 years, of course he turned into my dog, but the best family dog one could ever want.  He had the greatest personality.  I already having a hard time imagining pulling in my driveway and him not sitting on the porch waiting for me, or when I stop by at night to eat with the family and he meets me at the window, and he's waiting for me in his crate at 6 in the morning.
> But I never thought it would turn out to be this hard to put a dog down.  I'm hoping my wife doesn't go into depression, she is having an even harder time with it.  It's amazing how much they become involved in your lives.  Thanks for letting me vent, not sure I want to try and replace him.



Been there done that, cried like a baby at the vets office as I carried our little one out. I still have 2, a big 95lb black and tan (tank) and a mixed breed that was found at hunting camp when he was a pup ( Jake) I'm sure when the day comes to put them down I will loose all control of emotions, they are my babies and I will kill for them just as they would for me.

So sorry for your lose.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 3, 2020)

Sorry for y’all’s loss. It was difficult when I had to put my beagle Maddie to sleep a few years ago. I loved that dog and she loved me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2020)

That’s been a tough turn of events. Best wishes for all.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 4, 2020)

hiawassee1 said:


> The test results came back positive on Friday for Blasto.  She started to decline rather quickly, the decision was made to put her down yesterday afternoon.  Not going to well with family, but we will work thru it.
> She absolutely adored the boys, and if it had wheels she wanted to be on it with them.


Wow. Sorry to hear about this again. Is this something that comes from the environment around your house maybe? My dogs are my babies. We’ve lost 3 in the last few years. It’s never easy.


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Jun 5, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss. Went through it back in February with my 14 year old lab. Thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 5, 2020)

As I read these post I have my 15 year old Springer Lilly lying next to me on the couch.
I know our time together is numbered, but she is still active.
My wife's 5 year old Jack Russle just succumbed to a genetic disease that wouldn't allow her to digest proteins.
Its a hard time, but what they give you during their short lives makes up for it.
My thoughts and condolences are with all of you.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 15, 2020)

It’s supposedly is a fungus in the soil.  Not sure if it’s at the house or what.  Germination is 3 weeks to 3 months in dogs.  My wife is convinced it came from our hunt camp with both dogs, as we had taken them 1-3 months prior to becoming ill


----------



## bogobble (Sep 25, 2020)

Hiawassee, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. I've had to get the vet to put 2 of our house dogs down in the last 2 yrs. It's so hard to let em go. !! Sorry


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Sep 28, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss.  Never easy.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 28, 2020)

twtabb said:


> Had to put mine down last month. She was old and barely getting around but still enjoyed the attention. Had been talking about when to do it because she seemed to be getting miserable. Her last night she messed on herself and that was our sign. Got her all cleaned up, said our goodbyes and thanked her for being a good dog.
> Vet would not let me go in because of this virus and he wouldn’t do it in my truck. I think she knew and was ready.



We had to put my wife's cat down last month just shy of 14 years old. We used Lap of Love and the vet came to our house.

https://www.lapoflove.com/homepage-mobile.aspx


----------



## bogobble (Oct 5, 2020)

Every dog should have a home, and every home should have a dog"
Like. Here's little Rosie, half chi half Yorkie, Bella , and Lucie (Mt curr) when she was a pup. That's Lucie treeing sq in my  post picture.

AMEN SPECIALK !! I BELEIVE THAT.


----------



## bogobble (Oct 5, 2020)

This is Lucie when she was a pup. OMC . She's 4 now and loves treeing sqs.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 8, 2020)

My oldest is still having a hard time with it, well we all are.  When we had to put Kimber down, we talked and decided it would be best not to have/try anymore dogs, not knowing where the fungus is coming from.
Well back in the beginning of August, he decided on his own, To buy a lab puppy from a breeder.  He and several of his friends show up at home with it.  I felt it was very unfair to put us in that situation, it was very hard, but I told him we were not doing this again, and made him return it.  He didn’t return it, but sold it to the neighbor friend down the street.  He was absolutely devastated and not understanding why!!
To this day I do not believe that he has stopped by to visit the pup.


----------

